# Deer cam pic



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Found this Sunday when I checked my camera. Never had a pic like this before, but I thought it was pretty cool. Anybody else have any interesting deer cam pics?


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I've had the same pic before. Squirrels like corn, bobcats like squirrels.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That kitty is a happy camper!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I hate squirrels. This makes me smile


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Late night hog hunting.


----------



## GulfCoastHusker (May 12, 2017)

Don't see this a lot in Texas!


----------



## tarpon1215 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice eastern diamondback he stepped over!


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Bassman5119 said:


> Late night hog hunting.


Rats like corn too, and rattlers like rats!


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*bobcat*

they will clear out some racoons, had this guy several years back


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

tarpon1215 said:


> Nice eastern diamondback he stepped over!


Wow. I had to go back. Now I see it. That guy will mess up your hunt.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I didn't know bobcats would take on a ****. Not many things will.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I dont understand why people shoot bobcats.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

monark said:


> Wow. I had to go back. Now I see it. That guy will mess up your hunt.


Yes he will. No one at the lease had snake boots until this occurred, now we all do. He didn't start rattling until I turned off the green light and then I was in total darkness with a pen light in my hand. Hog light was in my leg pocket. Was trying to be stealthy. Wont risk that again.

Getting the 4 wheeler out of the dark barn last spring in shorts and sneakers, I happened to shine my light down prior to opening the door from the inside and a smaller one was coiled up against the wall snoozing about a foot away from my foot. I think I jumped about 10 feet backwards. We've seen 5 or 6 of them since my first encounter, even up by the house. You'd be surprised how every stick in the woods looks like one after something like this happens.

I think the lack of barn cats is bringing the mice in and they're following the mice.

Note to self, get more cats...


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

:bounce:


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like a timber rattle snake ainâ€™t it? Big one at that


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

A three legged deer. Never seen such a thing.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Camera caught 2 bucks fighting.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

We kill rattle snakes often next to our feeders.
Everyone should watch for them close to there feeders. 
It seems everything hunts the feeders!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Camera caught a deer's reaction to a missed shot from a hunter.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Bobcats*



gotmuddy said:


> I dont understand why people shoot bobcats.


Me neither!


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> A three legged deer. Never seen such a thing.


We were hunting in Kinney County. The lady that owned the land had pro-pig hunters come in. I figure he was caught in one of their snares.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Familystyle said:


> We kill rattle snakes often next to our feeders.
> Everyone should watch for them close to there feeders.
> It seems everything hunts the feeders!


Be careful where you're at though. Killing or even messing with an Eastern Diamondback will have Mr. Green Jeans knocking. Protected species in Texas.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

monark said:


> Wow. I had to go back. Now I see it. That guy will mess up your hunt.


...and your britches....


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

gotmuddy said:


> I dont understand why people shoot bobcats.


because they will put pressure on your deer. have captured pictures of 3 on my place. lots of racoon skulls in my woods. worst deer season ever. saw deer only twice. observations this year fawn crop totally gone. if i see them with a rifle in my hand they are going down.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I Fall In said:


> ...and your britches....


LOL...no kidding!!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Charlie in TX said:


> We were hunting in Kinney County. The lady that owned the land had pro-pig hunters come in. I figure he was caught in one of their snares.


Small world. Just wondering about the location. Of of rr55?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

goatchze said:


> Camera caught a deer's reaction to a missed shot from a hunter.


AWESOME PHOTO!! Corn flying out of his mouth priceless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's 10 pages worth from the hunting board.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1068465&highlight=game+cam


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

ibtbone said:


> Small world. Just wondering about the location. Of of rr55?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. There is a county (dirt) road from about 5 miles North of Camp Wood. It runs all the way to 674 out of Bracketville. We were at the 19th bump gate. It was about 20 miles from 55 or 10 from 674. About an hours drive either way.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I can look @ game cam pics all day... lol


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*11 Point Buck*

Nice eleven pointer at my feeder in Onalaska. Not bad for a piney woods buck.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Captain Marty said:


> Nice eleven pointer at my feeder in Onalaska. Not bad for a piney woods buck.


Good looking youngster right there.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

A couple of my favorites because the fresh snow made it special.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Fox and buck at my feeder*


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*Cool South Texas Picture*

Anybody seen my rubber boots?


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Ive got s squirrel hunter just lik that one


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Got the dust devil.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

making bacon 2017


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Charlie in TX said:


> Yep. There is a county (dirt) road from about 5 miles North of Camp Wood. It runs all the way to 674 out of Bracketville. We were at the 19th bump gate. It was about 20 miles from 55 or 10 from 674. About an hours drive either way.


We used to hunt on Happy Shahanâ€™s Ranch out of Bracketville. My dad met and partied with the cast of the Alamo when it was being filmed. John Wayne, Chill Wills and others.


----------



## Red Killer (Apr 12, 2006)

Unicorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Unbranched antler, legal in AR counties?


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

During the Harvey flood...


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Carson City City Deer*

My brother-in-law videoed this mule deer buck walking down the sidewalk in Carson City where he lives. They call them city deer and live in the city.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

tarpon1215 said:


> Nice eastern diamondback he stepped over!


Looks like canebrake to me! Thats very cool.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Gulfgoose said:


> Be careful where you're at though. Killing or even messing with an Eastern Diamondback will have Mr. Green Jeans knocking. Protected species in Texas.


That is a "timber rattler" or "cane break rattler" and yes, they are protected in Texas, but can be killed if they are attempting to or threatening to bite you, someone else, or another animal...

They are very docile and not prone to bite... generally when you mess with 'em it's hard to get them to even strike without some serious provocation...

To me, they are one of the prettiest snakes we have here... BUT I still don't want to be surprised by one!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

din't get a picture of it, but once i shot a black ground squirrel that was stealing corn with a .22 while i was watching a feeder for hogs.

little black ba*tard laid there for ~an hour till the sounder came in, then i watched a sow pick him up and trot off to eat him alone.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

goatchze said:


> Camera caught a deer's reaction to a missed shot from a hunter.


The corn he is spitting out cracked me up...lol


----------

